# Question on Roubaix Comp 27



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hello all,
I hope you I might get some feedback from folks in the group that currently ride a 04 Roubaix Comp 27. Just curious on if there are any riders out there that are around my size (6'1" with around 36 " inseam). I've gotten conflicting statements from two LBS where I live. One says that the 58CM bike is perfect for me while the other says the 58CM would probably be too small. I have been unable to ride a 58CM since they are hard to find. I've ridden a 60CM Trek 5200 and its just about right for my size and the top tube length appears to be pretty close between the two bikes. Anyone out there riding a 58CM that is around my size? Comments on the fit?

Thanks!


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*Roubaix*



Taskmaxter said:


> Hello all,
> I hope you I might get some feedback from folks in the group that currently ride a 04 Roubaix Comp 27. Just curious on if there are any riders out there that are around my size (6'1" with around 36 " inseam). I've gotten conflicting statements from two LBS where I live. One says that the 58CM bike is perfect for me while the other says the 58CM would probably be too small. I have been unable to ride a 58CM since they are hard to find. I've ridden a 60CM Trek 5200 and its just about right for my size and the top tube length appears to be pretty close between the two bikes. Anyone out there riding a 58CM that is around my size? Comments on the fit?
> 
> Thanks!


T,
I'm very close to 6' and ride a 56 Roubaix Pro. It's a good fit for me, but I think the stem factor should play a big role in your fit as well. I'm long in the torso, short in the legs. Sounds like you may be the other way around. The owner of my LBS rides a 57cm Sworks and looks great on it. He's a bit taller than you. Again, I think it will be more about stem length for you, and the 58 may work. By the way, the Roubaix rides like a dream machince ! Good luck..


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

LeadvilleBlues said:


> T,
> I'm very close to 6' and ride a 56 Roubaix Pro. It's a good fit for me, but I think the stem factor should play a big role in your fit as well. I'm long in the torso, short in the legs. Sounds like you may be the other way around. The owner of my LBS rides a 57cm Sworks and looks great on it. He's a bit taller than you. Again, I think it will be more about stem length for you, and the 58 may work. By the way, the Roubaix rides like a dream machince ! Good luck..


Thanks for the feedback! I had a chance today to ride a 58cm Roubaix Comp, and it was incredible. The 58cm appears to be my size. My legs felt great and I didn't feel like I was stretching to reach the handlebar. My LBS only had it in a double ring, and I wanted a triple, but they will get the triple in stock next week. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*Roubaix*



Taskmaxter said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I had a chance today to ride a 58cm Roubaix Comp, and it was incredible. The 58cm appears to be my size. My legs felt great and I didn't feel like I was stretching to reach the handlebar. My LBS only had it in a double ring, and I wanted a triple, but they will get the triple in stock next week. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


Don't rule out the Compact Crank from FSA, I put one on my Pro. It was an easy choice as most of my riding is in the hills ( more like sea level to 10,000 ft. ) I'm over 50 yrs. old and don't push the bigger gears that I did when I was racing USCF. It works for me, and keeps me away from the triple concept. The day begins here on Maui, the sun is rising and I'm outta here for a smooth Roubaix ride. Alohas, Scott


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

Taskmaxter said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I had a chance today to ride a 58cm Roubaix Comp, and it was incredible. The 58cm appears to be my size. My legs felt great and I didn't feel like I was stretching to reach the handlebar. My LBS only had it in a double ring, and I wanted a triple, but they will get the triple in stock next week. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


....I bought a 58CM in the triple...had them swap the 110 stem for a 100...perfect for me..6' tall, 34 inseam, 235~240lbs (depending on whose scale to believe  )...can't wait to ride it later this week (the LBS where I bought it from installing the FSA carbon crankset because the bike I bought had Ultegra triples on it instead and they already swapped the Shimano wheelset/23mm tires with Mavic Equipes/25mm tires as per Specialized website specs ) 

....and I noticed the pics in another thread by propp2531 that showed the bike is equiped with a Shimano wheelset instead of the Mavic Equipes....hmmmm  ....anyway, I like the Mavic wheelset, 25mm tires, and FSA crankset better (three of the reasons why I bought the bike in the first place)


----------



## Tail Wind (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm 6'1" and have a 33" inseam... I ride a 58 also, a Roubiax Comp 18. I run the 110 stem.

Trek runs small that's why a 60 feels good, it's the pretty darn close to the Specialized 58.
Depending on your torso length to leg lenght ratio... factord with arm length, will determine where you need to adjust the fit, your LBS should be able to give you a bike fittment before leaving with the bike. 

Check this out.... http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/fix/?id=roadposition

It's the Park Fit suggestion. It will get you close, but you'll need a second person who knows what they are looking for as far as knee's over the pedals ect ect. 

Best of luck and congrats on the new bike!

Tail Wind


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks for that ParksFit info, TW...now if I could only find my old black Brooks Team Pro (lost many things during my many moves...the Brooks and my custom 59cm Columbine w/circa 1980 DuraAce included  ) ...thinking out loud here: Brooks Pro w/Comp 27...I know, I know...light bike with a 'heavy' saddle  ...I think I like the concept of a light bike with a comfortable saddle...and if I log the miles I intend to with this Comp 27, breaking-in the Brooks should happen in no time, especially for a clydesdale like me  ...light, comfy sporty bike, comfy sporty saddle, long rides...what's not to like?


----------



## Tail Wind (Aug 13, 2003)

Go with the Brooks, who cares how heavy it is??? Look at the guys in the tour.. most of them have a heavier than RACE saddle... it's about comfort... I know if it doesn't fit right, it doesn't go!! I was using a Rolls on my OCLV lemond... I liked it, but let it go with the bike bad move. 

Tail Wind <<-- still trying to stick it out with the stock saddle


----------

